# Esoteric's WIP



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

figure id keep it fresh and start over, starting the year strong with some muscle in the stable. see if i can make 40 this year  
69 GT500
















67 GT500









preview of 2011


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

2011 already in your hood?! my clock says 9:59!! :0 do it big ESO!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm watchin' bro! Still don't have my gamertag yet plus my transmission went out in the damned VUE. I'm not gonna worry though. Keep them builds comin'! I need the inspiration!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 1 2011, 10:40 AM~19474011
> *I'm watchin' bro! Still don't have my gamertag yet plus my transmission went out in the damned VUE. I'm not gonna worry though. Keep them builds comin'! I need the inspiration!
> *


them damn saturns are gonna be the death of ya bro...lol


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 1 2011, 10:40 AM~19474011
> *I'm watchin' bro! Still don't have my gamertag yet plus my transmission went out in the damned VUE. I'm not gonna worry though. Keep them builds comin'! I need the inspiration!
> *


damm bro you got no luck with cars


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 1 2011, 03:24 PM~19474867
> *damm bro you got no luck with cars
> *


 The story of my life. :happysad:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

so while everyone else was fucking around in random ot i got more shit done, decided to go with blue after i finished the guts


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 1 2011, 07:01 PM~19476430
> *so while everyone else was fucking around in random ot i got more shit done, decided to go with blue after i finished the guts
> 
> 
> ...


says the guy who builds 40 models a year :wow: and still has time to fuck around all over this site  :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Finished the first one of 2011 box stock exept the murals


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

doing some motorama builds lowrider style
63 galaxie








63 impala


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

NICE WAT U UP TO MONDAY


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

Damn homie you got some nice work comin


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jan 2 2011, 01:38 PM~19482301
> *NICE WAT U UP TO MONDAY
> *


when i figure out where my phone is ill txt you


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 2 2011, 02:12 PM~19482599
> *Damn homie you got some nice work comin
> *


i saw that 58 thats gonna be a nice ride


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

whats up with the 2 door caddies ??


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 2 2011, 06:00 PM~19484427
> *whats up with the 2 door caddies ??
> *


too late to ask about them now


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 2 2011, 05:11 PM~19484039
> *i saw that 58 thats gonna be a nice ride
> *


i just need some help on the back end and after that ill be coo


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 2 2011, 09:15 PM~19486326
> *i just need some help on the back end and after that ill be coo
> *


  




another preview for 2011


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

HOW TO put HYDRAULICS im a model car


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 2 2011, 09:16 PM~19486344
> *
> another preview for 2011
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Jan 2 2011, 09:20 PM~19486390
> *HOW TO put HYDRAULICS im a model car
> *


i dont give a shit about hippity hoppers go look for the topic dingus


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 2 2011, 09:22 PM~19486419
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


only reason i casted them wheels revell is on some bullshit with performance wheels :angry:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 3 2011, 12:16 AM~19486344
> *
> another preview for 2011
> 
> ...


Was not impressed that revell didn't add carbon fiber decals for the ground effects, roof and hood. Still want to build one though. Just read the kit review in Scale Auto.
Are those ZR-1 wheels? Look like resin. But also look much bigger than the kit wheels.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 2 2011, 09:24 PM~19486450
> *Was not impressed that revell didn't add carbon fiber decals for the ground effects, roof and hood. Still want to build one though. Just read the kit review in Scale Auto.
> Are those ZR-1 wheels? Look like resin. But also look much bigger than the kit wheels.
> *


my brother got the german one it has CF decals but youre better off buying SMS decals. the hood is painted CF on the real deal so it wouldnt need it there.
the wheels are aoshima bbs they look better and proportionate the other wheels look like 18s with 30 series tires


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 3 2011, 12:29 AM~19486509
> *my brother got the german one it has CF decals but youre better off buying SMS decals. the hood is painted CF on the real deal so it wouldnt need it there.
> the wheels are aoshima bbs they look better and proportionate the other wheels look like 18s with 30 series tires
> *



Those wheel you have on there look so much nicer than the box stock wheels. The germany kit is blue on the box right?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 2 2011, 09:32 PM~19486552
> *Those wheel you have on there look so much nicer than the box stock wheels. The germany kit is blue on the box right?
> *


yeah its also a long flat box the decals are better than the american version but its cause Cartograf prints the german decals


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

HOW TO put HYDRAULICS im a model car


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 3 2011, 12:34 AM~19486578
> *yeah its also a long flat box the decals are better than the american version but its cause Cartograf prints the german decals
> *


I'll have to search for one on Ebay. Ill take some more detailed pics of the one at work this coming summer. Thanks for the info. I didnt know the German kits was any better than the US. Damn shame both produced by the same company but we get the shitty one.


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

^^^ thats spam it has to be ..and i like thoe wheels what year is that vet?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Jan 2 2011, 09:37 PM~19486608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its the Zr1 which is weird i hate vettes its probably cause its a rare vette and i need a vette to put next to my viper.


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 2 2011, 09:40 PM~19486641
> *its not, its the same car. the decals are the only difference.
> its the Zr1 which is weird i hate vettes its probably cause its a rare vette and i need a vette to put next to my viper.
> *


the hello kitty?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 2 2011, 09:41 PM~19486665
> *the hello kitty?
> *


yup this one is gona have a funny theme too my GF was thinking Care bears.

i didnt know you were from phoenix i have a friend that lives out there.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 3 2011, 12:40 AM~19486641
> *its not, its the same car. the decals are the only difference.
> its the Zr1 which is weird i hate vettes its probably cause its a rare vette and i need a vette to put next to my viper.
> *


I'm not a fan of vettes either. But if you ever get a chance to drive one. It'll scare the shit out of you. It did me. So much power at the tap of your foot.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 2 2011, 09:43 PM~19486683
> *I'm not a fan of vettes either. But if you ever get a chance to drive one. It'll scare the shit out of you. It did me. So much power at the tap of your foot.
> *


nah i dont think anything is scarier than a cobra replica 500+ hp on 1800lbs of car that shit is scary cause theres nothing but a rollbar and a firewall protecting you the rest of the car is fiberglass


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 2 2011, 09:42 PM~19486679
> *yup this one is gona have a funny theme too my GF was thinking Care bears.
> 
> i didnt know you were from phoenix i have a friend that lives out there.
> *


yes sir. phx is where i stay..where does he live?? care bears is coo but you should do a smerf one too that would be siiiiic .!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Not sure of the weight on those ZR-1's. The one i drove was just shy of 800 at the wheels. Was the first ZR-1 tuned by Mallet Performance.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 2 2011, 09:47 PM~19486762
> *yes sir. phx is where i stay..where does he live?? care bears is coo but you should do a smerf one too that would be siiiiic .!!
> *


she lol, somewhere by bethany home and 43rd


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 2 2011, 09:48 PM~19486765
> *Not sure of the weight on those ZR-1's. The one i drove was just shy of 800 at the wheels. Was the first ZR-1 tuned by Mallet Performance.
> *


around 3200lbs i scared the shit out of myself driving the cobra and was surprised when the guy said he could do a burnout in all 5 gears its been a while since ive seen him but dude is a purist doesnt believe in ABS or electronics of any kind in a sports car


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 2 2011, 09:49 PM~19486778
> *she lol, somewhere by bethany home and 43rd
> *


 lol no way i just move from over there ..he build to?? where you from??


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

she my bad


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 3 2011, 12:52 AM~19486822
> *around 3200lbs i scared the shit out of myself driving the cobra and was surprised when the guy said he could do a burnout in all 5 gears its been a while since ive seen him but dude is a purist doesnt believe in ABS or electronics of any kind in a sports car
> *


I'm sure i would have to change my pants after a ride in one of those.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 2 2011, 09:53 PM~19486836
> *lol no way i just move from over there ..he build to?? where you from??
> *


shes a girl, she did when she lived here shes moving back to chicago around FEB. im from Chicago.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 2 2011, 09:41 PM~19484877
> *too late to ask about them now
> *


what do you mean too late??? I just seen your reply thats why I posted here  Oh and I could of swore I sent you a pm and never got a reply :dunno:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Jan 2 2011, 09:54 PM~19486850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i traded them for a porsche, nope otherwise i wouldve responded


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 3 2011, 03:00 PM~19490511
> *scary at first but then the fun happens
> i traded them for a porsche, nope otherwise i wouldve responded
> *


damn alright


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Shelby is down the line


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DAMN ! I'm lovin that color E !


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

my mom wasnt too happy that my bros and my sister got models for Xmas so i have to build one for her i picked a bike this time its not bad either im might get another one











the shelby is still drying


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

That Shelby is tough bro!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 5 2011, 05:36 PM~19512486
> *my mom wasnt too happy that my bros and my sister got models for Xmas so i have to build one for her i picked a bike this time its not bad either im might get another one
> 
> 
> ...


I got extra parts for bikes if you need 'em. Builds are lookin great!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 5 2011, 03:40 PM~19512536
> *That Shelby is tough bro!
> *


i must be getting old cause the more muscle cars i build the more i get attracted to them but then again ive always been into muscle


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 5 2011, 03:44 PM~19512575
> *I got extra parts for bikes if you need 'em. Builds are lookin great!!
> *


ill let you know i broke the first set of wheels on this putting it together


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 5 2011, 05:45 PM~19512579
> *i must be getting old cause the more muscle cars i build the more i get attracted to them but then again ive always been into muscle
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that Shelby is lookin CLEAN.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks dig


progress on my moms bike


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Finished the Shelby ALL BOX STOCK NO MODS


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks real nice E ~


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2011, 08:41 PM~19526085
> *Looks  real  nice  E ~
> *


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

knocking this one out tonight, im building it for my mom.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

insane how fast you finished that Shelby. Bike is looking dope too: mural is perfect for moms


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN' GOOD, E. LIKE THE WHITE STRIPE ON THE BIKE TIRES.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup: thanks


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

finished the chopper, gotta put it in a case and ship it out to my mom.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

them white walls are sick. sorta makes the bike! nice work!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

clean looking bike, nice color too! :0


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice builds Es.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Dayum! I love the bike!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i ended up detailing it. wiring a model after you finish it is a pain in the fucking ass


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 7 2011, 07:03 PM~19528562
> *finished the chopper, gotta put it in a case and ship it out to my mom.
> 
> 
> ...


Chopper looks real good Eso :thumbsup: ,the blue goes well with the chrome and looks cool fender-less. Agree with Jeff white walls make the bike,did you use same technique as you have done on car tyre's to do the white walls ?.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ive never built a chopper, but this one is nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Jan 7 2011, 05:03 AM~19528562-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The white wall touch on the tires sets it off with the paint color. Nice bike for sure.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 9 2011, 10:57 PM~19551489
> *The white wall touch on the tires sets it off with the paint color. Nice bike for sure.
> *


X2 !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

the bike is sweet... but im really liken them tires ..


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks great Eso!   

I wonder how can you keep great quality on your builds with all this quantity and speed you build :0 .


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

gonna start on this one i finish the accord wagon gonna chop em both up 7 ways to sunday.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 7 2011, 03:32 PM~19532400
> *i ended up detailing it. wiring a model after you finish it is a pain in the fucking ass
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 11 2011, 10:36 PM~19570973
> *gonna start on this one i finish the accord wagon gonna chop em both up 7 ways to sunday.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

did all the prelim chopping on the lac


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 5 2011, 12:18 AM~19506856
> *Shelby is down the line
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS BLUE


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 11 2011, 09:36 PM~19570973
> *gonna start on this one i finish the accord wagon gonna chop em both up 7 ways to sunday.
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama: this 1's gonna be crazy


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 12 2011, 12:31 AM~19572773
> *did all the prelim chopping on the lac
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna be cool and nice chopper to


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

some crazy work up in here, nice bro


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks, heres todays progress


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 12 2011, 12:04 PM~19575406
> *nice.
> *


i was gonna narrow it more but then it wouldnt fit over the frame and what i got from his email was the car was sitting wider over the frame


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 12 2011, 12:52 PM~19575306
> *thanks, heres todays progress
> 
> 
> ...


Clean work eso looks like it was casted that way


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Finished, i wouldve done it later but the more it sat around the more it kept getting banged up so i didnt want to take the risk of it getting smashed scratched or lost.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 13 2011, 02:47 PM~19586367
> *Finished, i wouldve done it later but the more it sat around the more it kept getting banged up so i didnt want to take the risk of it getting smashed scratched or lost.
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 13 2011, 03:47 PM~19586367
> *Finished, i wouldve done it later but the more it sat around the more it kept getting banged up so i didnt want to take the risk of it getting smashed scratched or lost.
> 
> 
> ...





bad ass work as always............... i love them decals man!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Bad ass wagon homie...................


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that wagon is badass i like the spray can on the seat


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn dude Grafstyl is DOPE. great start on that Caddy too. you make this shit look easy :thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

its always some interesting projects goin on in here......great work :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 12 2011, 01:52 PM~19575306
> *thanks, heres todays progress
> 
> 
> ...


Damn E this is a crazy ass project !


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 13 2011, 06:38 PM~19589443
> *Damn  E  this  is  a  crazy  ass project !
> *


jumping on it tomorrow the firebird is gonna get done too


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 12 2011, 11:52 AM~19575306
> *thanks, heres todays progress
> 
> 
> ...


damn! send me a bottle of whatever you're taking...... i have builders block right now. Trying to cut up som plastic but stuck on the cutting.....lol


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 14 2011, 09:30 AM~19595280
> *damn! send me a bottle of whatever you're taking...... i have builders block right now. Trying to cut up som plastic but stuck on the cutting.....lol
> *


i got over my builders block by throwing out or selling all the shit i would never finish in bulk and started fresh, a full shelf of built cars can also slow you down so i packed up some builtps and put them in storage. After that cleared the hobby room from any distractions aka bitch posters etc and only left is my radio which only gets used with a mp3 player to avoid commercials, if you loose focus walk away from it play some games go for a bike ride or drive then come back thats how ive operating.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 14 2011, 01:40 PM~19596364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks real nice !


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 14 2011, 11:49 AM~19596446
> *Damn  that  looks  real nice  !
> *


im gonna build it up Dubai style :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 14 2011, 01:57 PM~19596510
> *im gonna build it up Dubai style :biggrin:
> *


LOL! have it staged on two wheels !
My Webpage


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

traded the ranger for this didnt stop me from hitting the booth it was cleaned up and primed so im gonna do something fun with it


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 14 2011, 01:40 PM~19596364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is sweet. Looks great on those wheels.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

mix of yellow and green pearl gonna get some fades in darker green later


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

done practicing


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn I like that color nice mix !


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 14 2011, 08:39 PM~19599006
> *done practicing
> 
> 
> ...


Call me dumb, but what is that?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Concept Mach III mustang kit by Revell !


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 14 2011, 07:39 PM~19599006
> *done practicing
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good E. Is that a stencil?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good i like the tiki goes good with the colors


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz+Jan 14 2011, 07:46 PM~19600011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  i hope this shit looks good as it does now under clear


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Twokay Tiki
























Jalopy Jenkem


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 15 2011, 05:39 PM~19606425
> *Twokay Tiki
> 
> 
> ...


_*oH fuck YEAH!!*_


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 14 2011, 01:57 PM~19596510
> *im gonna build it up Dubai style :biggrin:
> *


Wut is Dubai exactly? :dunno:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 15 2011, 06:58 PM~19606870
> *Wut is Dubai exactly?  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

its almost ready for paint, yeah i fucked up the hood line big time but i just dont care.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 15 2011, 04:39 PM~19606425
> *Twokay Tiki
> 
> 
> ...


damn I wanna set of those moons. What'd those come off of?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn E, always got some sick projects goin... Just one of the few people on here that Im always lookin forward to seein an update from...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 18 2011, 11:41 AM~19629717
> *damn I wanna set of those moons.  What'd those come off of?
> *


revell 56 chebby


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2011, 12:02 PM~19629869
> *Damn E, always got some sick projects goin... Just one of the few people on here that Im always lookin forward to seein an update from...
> *


thanks


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 18 2011, 01:09 PM~19629919
> *revell 56 chebby
> *


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

70s style panel paint job :biggrin: the whole car is gonna be done this way still cleaning the mural issue


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Dayum! What wheels?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 19 2011, 01:36 PM~19640051
> *Dayum! What wheels?
> *


boyd hauler wheels i know theyre big but im sort of mixing new and old


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

paints done


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

glass all fitted wheels all painted all ready for clear


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that's awesome! love the paint


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn thats something new


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 19 2011, 11:53 PM~19644740
> *that's awesome! love the paint
> *


hell yeah that 70 twist is cool.. :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Wasn't sure if I'd like this, but DAMN E this is BAD ASS!! :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

this shit happened 2 years after it was painted :angry: now i have to redo it AGAIN  the whole body is fucked up pretty much the reason i swore off to never use testors or plasti kote primers


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 20 2011, 02:42 PM~19650926
> *this shit happened 2 years after it was painted :angry:  now i have to redo it AGAIN  the whole body is fucked up pretty much the reason i swore off to never use testors or plasti kote primers
> 
> 
> ...


 so are you saying, Had this been used with tamiya primer? this reaction would have never happened?..


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 20 2011, 03:14 PM~19651204
> *so are you saying, Had this been used with tamiya primer? this reaction would have never happened?..
> *


 :no: i ish i could get Mr Modeler primer that shit is awesome


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

my girl is back on the bench building and decides to do it when im moving to FLA


the whole underside of this car is metal


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> this shit happened 2 years after it was painted :angry: now i have to redo it AGAIN  the whole body is fucked up pretty much the reason i swore off to never use testors or plasti kote primers
> 
> could it have been to much clear? ive seen to much clear crack like that before over time..


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

almost done, last car of the month and possibly the rest of the year


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

You still gonna cast?! :happysad:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 25 2011, 03:45 PM~19695204
> *You still gonna cast?!  :happysad:
> *


depends humidity fucks resin up in the worst way im gonna hve to get a dehydrator down there


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

not my best work since its the last car ill be building for a while.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 25 2011, 06:10 PM~19695434
> *depends humidity fucks resin up in the worst way im gonna hve to get a dehydrator down there
> *


It's damn near perfect here this time of year.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 25 2011, 05:52 PM~19696416
> *It's damn near perfect here this time of year.
> *


true but if i move there im gonna to figure out how to build a dry room im pretty much gonna have to force myself to buy a house if i stay there.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

imma try and squeeze one more out


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 25 2011, 11:31 PM~19698887
> *imma try and squeeze one more out
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 25 2011, 08:31 PM~19698887
> *imma try and squeeze one more out
> 
> 
> ...


This should be sick! And why is this gonna be your last one for a while? You're not really goin to the pinta are you??


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 25 2011, 11:27 PM~19699867
> *This should be sick! And why is this gonna be your last one for a while? You're not really goin to the pinta are you??
> *


hell no, florida might as well be jail i wont be able to build shit for a while


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 26 2011, 07:31 AM~19698887
> *imma try and squeeze one more out
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

decided to jump into the revell gearz contest, with a truck


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

what i have in mind


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 26 2011, 03:19 PM~19704278
> *what i have in mind
> 
> 
> ...


you can totally pull it off! & that might be just what it'll take to win that shit.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

That Camero vert is gonna look cool, but that ford trucks gonna be sick!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 26 2011, 03:37 PM~19704940
> *you can totally pull it off! & that might be just what it'll take to win that shit.
> *


not even thinking about winning just doing it for fun but i decided tonight im moving to florida so finishing it is up in the air now along with the camaro


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

chopped top


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 14 2011, 11:57 AM~19596510
> *im gonna build it up Dubai style :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :barf: :barf: This is Dubai style.....













SEMPER FI ......... YOU PIECE OF SHIT..HAHAHHAHA LMAO !!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 27 2011, 05:13 AM~19707449
> *chopped top
> 
> 
> ...


Always Great work inhere.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 25 2011, 11:31 PM~19698887
> *imma try and squeeze one more out
> 
> 
> ...


This is fuckin sick! Cant WAIT to see this one done! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i only brought the truck down i finaly found a paint and body supply near me that sells matrix products, but first im gonna fix my 1:1 the paint is bubbling around the quarters and the frame is looking rust orange once thats fixed im gonna buy a bench and try and finish the pick up


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

WE GOTA STOP AT A SHOP B4 I COME BACK TO CHICAGO.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Feb 27 2011, 12:45 AM~19970635
> *WE GOTA STOP AT A SHOP B4 I COME BACK TO CHICAGO.
> *


a hobby shop? we have to go monday its ghost town here on sundays


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

back on the bench hitting a body shop for filler, sandpaper, and primer tomorrow. it aint much but i wasnt about to pass up on home depots price fuck up.
















gonna go shed shopping once i get some work


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

started on the LFA, this kit is bad ass if you have the means i would suggest getting one.
























































thinking about this color and magnesium wheels


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 18 2011, 06:38 PM~20367963
> *started on the LFA, this kit is bad ass if you have the means i would suggest getting one.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: do it!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

yup gonna paint the rims tomorrow

painted the engine its all done with aclad did the decals earlier so this assembly is done


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

thats half the sub assembly done :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice. Waiting for my kit to show up. Looks detailed as he'll. Nice color choice too.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 20 2011, 12:21 PM~20381776
> *Nice. Waiting for my kit to show up. Looks detailed as he'll. Nice color choice too.
> *


 :thumbsup: 





decided to restore "the mexican" i bought this in a 13 car lot and its one of 3 left, it sat in front of my tv for 2 years before my niece started playing with itshe used it for a while after i left to florida and when i came back the wheel was busted off and she was upset about it so i gave her one of my 1/18s i verted it so she could put her dolls in it. im gonna clean this up and put it back on my tv im not sure on the colors yet but the stance will be the same with some new tires and wheels.

















































new wheels


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

now i have to finish the LFA sold that bitch for 300


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 3 2011, 05:01 PM~20478206
> *now i have to finish the LFA sold that bitch for 300 *



:0 DAMN, IS IT GOING TO JAPAN :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 4 2011, 08:45 AM~20482559
> *:0  DAMN, IS IT GOING TO JAPAN  :biggrin:
> *


Connecticut, have to deliver before july


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

finally got around to redoing the guts on this, tried to pull a tingo but its hella hard when the car doesnt have an interior to begin with









before
















after


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice stuff in here! I like the caddy vette, cadillacs are my favorite, I'm always looking for a new caddy to build.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 4 2011, 03:11 PM~20484726
> *finally got around to redoing the guts on this, tried to pull a tingo but its hella hard when the car doesnt have an interior to begin with
> 
> 
> ...


This has got to be the baddest little Euro Ive ever seen.... Sick work bro...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 10 2011, 08:08 PM~20526101
> *This has got to be the baddest little Euro Ive ever seen.... Sick work bro...
> *


   thanks


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

im not bullshittin im using this song for this whip


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

changed wheels, added sunroof, and wing. almost ready for primer


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

:fuq:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 13 2011, 11:53 PM~20550160
> *:fuq:
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: get those wheels and tires off that caddy!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 14 2011, 09:26 PM~20554411
> *:barf: get those wheels and tires off that caddy!!
> *


either this or a donk


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

figure while waiting on parts for the elco, id pick up on the Z i ground the inner fenders out to get some wheel space for the camber and soon to be on stretchwalls. 
also did some filling in the hood and tail panel.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

straight up nailpolish no base coat


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

not midnight blue but im coo with it im thinking of putting the 240z decals on and ditching the whole anime theme


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Yankyzoku, this used to be one of Tonioseven's really old built ups before i added the sharknose and paintjob.
how i got it from him

















before it fell off the bookcase


















Yanky dragster style


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

more pics last set for tonight
































































going all flake on this one


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

new image uploader is bad ass, heres some shit i got done while the servers were down


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

did some clearing, after a hour under the tote i checked the damage
















280z nailpolish mixed with HOK candy








all metalflake nail polish over pearl red

















this was the worst of the three for some reason or another this fisheyed like fucking crazy all 3 bodies were washed the same way even sprayed with the same clear. its all over the drivers side and trunk the hood and pass side are clean this is the second car its happened to. i decided to laquer clear the bodies before spraying them with urethane


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

operation hella flush


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

still waiting on the call to get my new dog in the mean time ill watch anime and work on finishing the 240z.








its gonna be hard to get that stance but im gonna for it
















resprayed the motor the aluminum was too bright went for stainless instead.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

did some more work last night.








this was the worst motor i assembled way too much chrome i stripped the valve covers and front block assembly and still ended up looking kinda chromey so i painted and tinted some of the parts.i was gonna wire it sideways then my friend cursed me out cause thats not how L28s are wired 
















it does look good when completed ill give it that








starting the suspension this was a chore on its own but not as bad as you think.








interior completed


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

soo back to this car it had a bad reaction to the clearcoat which now promps me to add a light coat of future floorwax from now on before fully clearing the body. i might change up the whole car theme
this was a 2 day soak to get the clear off
















thankfully it peeled off in massive chunks








recap it once looked like this


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

did some fab on the impala this is 2 63 impala custom grills


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that sucks about the Mach, but that 63 is looking really cool man :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> that sucks about the Mach, but that 63 is looking really cool man :thumbsup:


 thanks im not gonna go too much further with it im happy with how it turned out
the mach will be back doing some major surgery


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

almost done redoing the 70 lac this car did nothing but bite me in the ass at every turn, i still have no fucking clue when i first built it


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Diggin' "Pimp Daddy"


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

got some clear on the caddy but it had a reaction in 2 spots might redo the hood or try to touch it up.








got the 63 done too


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Dolla bill


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

had to do massive grinding to make that motor fit


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

new school gasser!? hell yes!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

damm skippy, some more updates cut the hood and found some pieces to finish the engine


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

What color did you use to paint the wheels?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> What color did you use to paint the wheels?


aclad magnesium


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: I dig this!! I'm gonna build one more Camaro (full detail) and then I'm done buying kits. Seriously. After I get the two I'm bidding on now that is.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> :thumbsup: I dig this!! I'm gonna build one more Camaro (full detail) and then I'm done buying kits. Seriously.


ive been done lol just buying wheels from now on, im shipping your box friday.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Wish me luck; I'm gonna try to make some "paint-off" progress in a few minutes.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

u gettin down Eso! cool stuff


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That Gasser is a heck of an Idea !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

the interior is pretty tame im not gonna go crazy since the glass is gonna be tinted green


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

decals came from a 62 bel air and 74 chevy


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

settled on the wheels for the mustang coupe


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

you cant see it in the pics but its a def offset


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

got these in a trade its a 35 SSJ the 27 Blackhawk was free
for now im leaving the SSJ stock but i plan on a Ivory and blue painjob this winter.
































the stutz was banged up but since it was free i said why not
























i nixed the fenders


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

good to know my airbrush weathering skills havent faded thats testors rust,tamiya earth,testors burnt iron and testors exhaust metalizers


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

i dont like ya too much but that there is wild as hell, I like it


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ill probably be done in the morning


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qo4exsc6ZY[/media]


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

finally figured out what to do with it the interior is gonna be a mix of light grey and mint


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

no real reason as to why its that color other than to see how the green would look like on the LFA, the flamejob was done with just testors


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Interesting subjects there homie. Customizing n weathering look badass. Never wouldve envisioned anything like that from that car. That Linc diecast?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> Interesting subjects there homie. Customizing n weathering look badass. Never wouldve envisioned anything like that from that car. That Linc diecast?


:thumbsup:. theres more to this hobby than building the same shit on 13s all the time, yup its not good for anything tho i got the shit for free because the last dude couldnt figure out what to do with it.

heard this and was like fuck it


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

back to some serious cars, a street machine camaro and a and a bonneville on 30s


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

What color for the Bonne?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> What color for the Bonne?


NK Clementine, thinking of doing a checkered flag paintjob too


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool. I need to build my hardtop Bonne. Bought the resin Time Machine body for it.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

cant be summer without one


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

What kind of car is that? Looks cool


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Just kidding, saw the last post, it just looks a little different with the front spoiler on and some color, still looks good though


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

rollin yota28 said:


> Just kidding, saw the last post, it just looks a little different with the front spoiler on and some color, still looks good though


 the blue one is a Nissan President


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Alright, yeah I like it, I might try one VIP style


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

rollin yota28 said:


> Alright, yeah I like it, I might try one VIP style


it was supposed to be VIP style but for the fuck of it i made a donk.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, definitely different, but different is good with models, huh?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

rollin yota28 said:


> Yeah, definitely different, but different is good with models, huh?


always it shows youre willing to work outside your comfort zone instead of ducking inside the coloring lines


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hey tonioseven i wasnt joking about the all ice interior

all this 








in hea


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> hey tonioseven i wasnt joking about the all ice interior
> 
> all this
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Don't forget custom kick panels.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> :thumbsup: Don't forget custom kick panels.


no room lol, 16 speakers to go


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qo4exsc6ZY[/media]



THIS IS BADASS!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> no room lol, 16 speakers to go


 Make it a center-driver or take one of the seats out.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> Make it a center-driver or take one of the seats out.


thats what my girl told me to do but i wanna keep the bench



D.L.O.Styles said:


> THIS IS BADASS!!


thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

gonna add speakers in the firewall and open the trunk and add some subs there too


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

"speakers goin hammer blammer blammer blammer"

im not gonna be using these subs but casting them anyways 








ready for putty work








decided on woofers in the firewall








the trunk popped probably go with 3 or 4 12s with at least 6 10s and a screen on the inside of the trunk


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

dude, thats gonna be insane


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Call it the "Soundbomber".


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> "speakers goin hammer blammer blammer blammer"
> 
> im not gonna be using these subs but casting them anyways
> 
> ...


thats gonna be a sick wip:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

subs in the firewall like damm:biggrin: still got room for 2 smaller ones


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

2011 roof swap


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> Yeah


decided to keep it as a 4 door


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Needs a good sectioning but maybe a dark color will do the trick  I dig it.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

camaro top?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> camaro top?


 yup


Tonioseven said:


> Needs a good sectioning but maybe a dark color will do the trick  I dig it.


i had a friend photoshop 1mm off it and the car lost that menacing look it has not to mention altering the already bad ass grill.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Good point; keep it as-is.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Tonioseven said:


> Good point; keep it as-is.


Double that, it looks really good


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> decided to keep it as a 4 door


 this is gonna be clean homie diggin it!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------

